# Wanted:  Big Island - Nov 2-9 - 1 or 2BR



## djyamyam (Oct 16, 2013)

Preferably closer to Kona area but will entertain all options


----------



## MissTins (Oct 18, 2013)

I have availability at the Kona Coast Resort for those dates (both 1 and 2 bedrooms) using our Shell points (Kona Coast is our home resort), but I would be looking to cover our "costs" for points used.  PM me if you're interested.

MissTins


----------

